# Focused Worship



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm still reading through Thomas Watson's _Ten Commandments_, sort of taking my time and enjoying it. Today I'll be finishing up his coverage of the 4th commandment. Its been a blessing, and I guess you could say that he really gets to the heart of the matter.

I can see more and more how important/practical the 10 commandments are for the Christian in the sanctification process. Just reading his short piece on the 4th commandment has shed a little light on just how sinful my heart is and how far I fall short of what God desires when I worship Him. Frustrating and humbling, but a blessing nonetheless.

What really hit home for me was when he talked about our wandering thoughts during worship and how important it is to focus our attention on what's being preached. He had some good suggestions for how to control our thoughts that I'll try. 

I was wondering if any of you guys have struggled with a wandering mind during worship and if you've been able to improve your control over it.

Also, I'd like to listen to sermons about the 10 commandments in general and about each of the individual commandments specifically. Do any of you know of any good sermons that are available online?

Thanks,
Bob

[Edited on 3-2-2005 by blhowes]

[Edited on 3-4-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 2, 2005)

Bob,

You might like to pick up a copy of _Remedies for Wandering Thoughts in Worship_ by Richard Steele. It's excellent! I know of someone who is working to make it available it electronic format, but for now, as far as I know, a hardcopy is the way to go.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Bob,
> 
> You might like to pick up a copy of _Remedies for Wandering Thoughts in Worship_ by Richard Steele. It's excellent! I know of someone who is working to make it available it electronic format, but for now, as far as I know, a hardcopy is the way to go.


Andrew,
Thanks for the book recommendation. I found it for only $7.50 at Trinity Book Service. Tough to beat that price...unless, of course, your friend needs help getting it into electronic form.


----------



## JohnV (Mar 2, 2005)

> _posted by Bob_
> I was wondering if any of you guys have struggled with a wandering mind during worship and if you've been able to improve your control over it.



This was and continues to be a big problem. It began when I started to critiques of things being preached off the pulpit, things that ought not to have been there in the first place. You see, I'm the kind of guy that carries a notebook with him everywhere. When I hear something, I write it down. Then I think on it, and write my thoughts. I call my notebooks, "Taking every thought captive", because that's what I am trying to do. Well, when the minister says things like, "It doesn't matter whether the whale swallowed Jonah or Jonah swallowed the whale", in order to accommodate the ideas of mixing Evolution with the Bible, then my mind begins to work on its own, and paying attention becomes really, really hard. 

First, the minister has taken himself out of the running for worshipful meditation and learning and submission. Next, my mind is still focused on God and His Word. Third, I am disturbed by what I hear, not edified. So when this happens on a regular basis, then doing other things while the sermon is going on gets to be regular too. 

Now, after all these years (for this happened long ago, and things have not improved a whole lot ) I'm taking notes in church that sometimes are not related to the sermon at all, and sometimes started by the sermon, but veered into another direction, and sometimes right from the sermon. I'm always paying attention, but I'm paying attention to two or more things by the time the sermon is done. I can't help it anymore. I've just been challenged to wrong way from the pulpit too often. 

What do I do? I always, always, have my Bible open. I am mostly praying. I have pen in hand and pad at the ready. And I focus on priorities: this comes first, that comes next. And this might seem trivial, but have some peppermints ready too. Take a break, regather, and then focus again. I like 45-minute sermons, but I call them three-peppermint sermons. Its called pacing yourself.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 2, 2005)

*I\'m there.*

I sometimes have a problem with mind wondering, most often during worship, and I have to discipline myself--control my mind--to focus. Sometimes I get my best bible reading done during the preaching, the Pastor will go to a verse, then keep on teaching, while I end up reading the next chapter or two or even finishing the book the verse was in.

John Macarther has some good sermons on this, he teaches the word for a good 60 min., and if you're used to the usual 20 min, then it can seem long, but he's so solid, I'm usually locked for the entire teaching. I've heard him say it is just a matter of training your mind--I agree.

TD


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> I sometimes have a problem with mind wondering, most often during worship, and I have to discipline myself--control my mind--to focus. Sometimes I get my best bible reading done during the preaching, the Pastor will go to a verse, then keep on teaching, while I end up reading the next chapter or two or even finishing the book the verse was in.


I was going to ask if this kind of wandering is good at times, reading the chapter to see and confirm the context, but maybe its best to do that at home after the service.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I call my notebooks, "Taking every thought captive", because that's what I am trying to do. Well, when the minister says things like, "It doesn't matter whether the whale swallowed Jonah or Jonah swallowed the whale", in order to accommodate the ideas of mixing Evolution with the Bible, then my mind begins to work on its own, and paying attention becomes really, really hard.


If a minister preaches something along these lines, is it still our duty to listen as fervently as we would if what he was preaching was 'right on target'? Should little flags go off in our mind under these circumstances?



> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> What do I do? I always, always, have my Bible open. I am mostly praying. I have pen in hand and pad at the ready. And I focus on priorities: this comes first, that comes next.


 Having the Bible open and praying sounds like a good way to battle straying thoughts.



> _Originally posted by JohnV_And this might seem trivial, but have some peppermints ready too. Take a break, regather, and then focus again. I like 45-minute sermons, but I call them three-peppermint sermons. Its called pacing yourself.


It reminds me of something. I don't know if reformed pastors are taught this, but a non-reformed pastor friend of mine was taught in school that the average attention span in the congregation was around 10 minutes. He was taught that it was important while preaching to make some sort of change during the sermon to help the congregation refocus their attention, whether that be changing your body posture or changing your preaching volume. Between that and the peppermints, ya can't go wrong.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Bob,

I can refer you to the source I had in mind now: it's called the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project (EPP). It is a great resource for those of a Puritannical bent which contains on CD a reliable copy of the Bible in English, a faithful translation of the Psalms organized as a metrical Psalter, and Eighty (80) human works, all of which are either technically writings of the Puritans or works of their theological "sons." Among them is Richard Steele's work. Feel free to check it out at http://www.puritannica.com

[Edited on 3-3-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 3, 2005)

I love Thomas Watson's _Body of Divinity_--- a classical Puritan systematic theology!


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I was wondering if any of you guys have struggled with a wandering mind during worship and if you've been able to improve your control over it.



When I was younger and a teenager I struggled with it, but as I got older I am very attentive.... I think being well-rested helps one stay focused.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 3, 2005)

> I was wondering if any of you guys have struggled with a wandering mind during worship and if you've been able to improve your control over it.



"Remedies for Wandering Thoughts in Worship" by Richard Steele

MOST excellent to cure the wandering mind. My wife just finished it and thought it was one of the best books she ever read.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> "Remedies for Wandering Thoughts in Worship" by Richard Steele
> 
> MOST excellent to cure the wandering mind. My wife just finished it and thought it was one of the best books she ever read.


Before my mind wanders and I forget what I want to do, I'm going to go ahead and order the book. Sounds like a good one.



> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> When I was younger and a teenager I struggled with it, but as I got older I am very attentive.... I think being well-rested helps one stay focused.


That sounds like some good, practical advice. Thanks.



> Bob,
> I can refer you to the source I had in mind now: it's called the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project (EPP). It is a great resource for those of a Puritannical bent...


Nice CD.

[Edited on 3-4-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## A.J.A. (Mar 4, 2005)

The title of this thread sounds really bad.

[Edited on 3-4-2005 by A.J.A.]


----------



## Puritanhead (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## A.J.A. (Mar 4, 2005)

But now people reading my post will think I was babbling incoherently.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A.J.A._
> But now people reading my post will think I was babbling incoherently.


Maybe so, but then what'll they think of Ryan, who dittoed whatever you were incoherently babbling about?

[Edited on 3-5-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## A.J.A. (Mar 5, 2005)

If they get to yours they'll find out why the title isn't bad anymore.

I guess Ryan is just stuck.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A.J.A._
> If they get to yours they'll find out why the title isn't bad anymore.
> 
> I guess Ryan is just stuck.


...and if my post were to somehow mysteriously disappear, then they'd really start to wonder...and both of you would be stuck.


----------



## A.J.A. (Mar 5, 2005)




----------

